# With caution I’d like express an observation.



## Mr. Ed (Dec 15, 2020)

The other night my wife and I began watching PROM on Netflix with Merrill Streep. It’s about a lesbian girl who wants to attend prom with her date. Of course the school board opposes but Broadway stars come to the rescue with fashion tips and coming out encouragement.

My point is there are more gay and lesbian relationship portrayed in film than ever before. Which is ok except as heterosexual I cannot relate to the challenges and prosperity of same sex relationships. It’s not that I don’t understand I just can’t relate. 

e


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Nor can I, but to each their own and life goes on. 
We started to watch that movie too. Got to the second song and switched channels. I love a good musical, but, in my opinion, this wasn’t one of them unless things picked up mightily later on.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I cannot relate to the challenges and prosperity of same sex relationships


I think that might have more to do with the filmmaker (or whatever their job title is) who should be telling a story in a way that everyone can relate.  I mean, in some movies we can relate to robot or a princess or a dog named Dug (I think was the name of the dog in Up?), so I'd blame the movie itself if you didn't feel any emotional connection with the story.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> The other night my wife and I began watching PROM on Netflix with Merrill Streep. It’s about a lesbian girl who wants to attend prom with her date. Of course the school board opposes but Broadway stars come to the rescue with fashion tips and coming out encouragement.
> 
> My point is there are more gay and lesbian relationship portrayed in film than ever before. Which is ok except as heterosexual I cannot relate to the challenges and prosperity of same sex relationships. It’s not that I don’t understand I just can’t relate.
> 
> e


A lot of people can't don't relate to stories that involve 'types' of people with which they are unfamiliar, be it racially, ****** orientation or ?

Same sex relationships(like inter-racial relationships) are more difficult due to societal attitudes.

On the surface people may appear different, but people do share common traits familiar to us all.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

Maybe networks show more gay relationships in the hopes that it will result in more acceptance - make it seem more normal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2020)

IMO it's as simple as we only see what sells.


----------



## gennie (Dec 26, 2020)

I watched about 20 minutes of _Prom_ and then changed stations but not because I didn't relate to the story material or have strong feelings about it one way or the other.  There was probably a decent story there and I did like the leading actors.  

I left because I don't waste my time on poor movies and that seemed like it was going to be one and I didn't want to devote another 2 hours to it. 

I researched and learned that it was an adaptation of a 2018 Broadway musical.  To me, musicals need to be seen live.

I think I switch to series _How the States Got Their Shapes.  _I love history and it was full of interesting little known facts about the formation of our country.  Would have watched 2nd episode of that last night but there was too much repetition so quickly lost interest and moved on to something else.  

I'm picky about how I spend my time as I near the end of it.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 26, 2020)

The deviant behaviors are being crammed down our throats.  When a deviant love, ( one which feels unnatural to the soul) is indulged, it is an expression to move away from God.  As Win said, they are trying to make this more acceptable, more natural to the masses, but i don't like that it is being stressed to the children and teens as normal behavior.  Carnal lust is not to be mistaken for love.
I didn't see the movie, so, this opinion is flying blindly.

I should add, IMO


----------



## Colleen (Dec 26, 2020)

Unnatural behavior and relationships are constantly being crammed down our throats and we're forced to accept this lifestyle. We can't say anything because then WE'RE labeled as prejudice or unkind. I'm 74 and The Bible teachings were a way of life that I was brought up with and The Bible clearly says it's a sin for a man to lay with a man. I try not to judge. That's not up to me, but all I can do is steer clear of people and situations that are breaking God's law. I've noticed on HGTV more and more shows are featuring gay couples or presenters. We've quit watching HGTV altogether. Thanks, Mr. Ed, for pointing out the context of this movie. Kinda disappointed in Meryl Streep for her lack of judgement. She probably felt this was a way of bringing "awareness" of how gay people are treated. Don't know...but maybe money had more to do with it then anything else.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2020)

Isn't the subject matter of acceptance run it's course? By now are there any people not aware of the issue?
Remember "Hollywood" is not a place but an idea. It is free to do as it pleases and any outside influence to try to stop it is met with miles of lawsuits. Actors like Jon Voight are openly conservative and are passed for consideration for roles based strictly on their politics. It all stems back to the McCarthy era when Hollywood switched from conservative to liberal after so my of it's people were black listed and run out of the country.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Maybe networks show more gay relationships in the hopes that it will result in more acceptance - make it seem more normal.


In that regard they are helping to move human thought out of the Dark Ages.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 26, 2020)

I loved Prom.  To me it's a story of love and acceptance and I as a person can relate to desiring both of those gifts from others.

Oppressive christian values have been crammed down our throats for decades and centuries.  I'm personally happy that we're seeing more love and acceptance being promoted even if those who have had their values crammed down our throats for such a long time are having difficult swallowing what they've sowed when it's the opposite.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

All this current openness is illustrating just how many people ARE homosexual. It must be a relief to be able to express themselves freely instead of having to bottle it up.
However, like so many things, it is being taken to extremes so that it's constantly popping up.
I love ballet and this afternoon, I settled down to watch a new interpretation of Swan Lake. I enjoyed it until it became obvious that the story had been changed into a  romance  between two men. If someone wanted to do a ballet about homosexuality, they should have written a new story, not mangled a classic.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2020)

Obviously, there's a market for it and that's why it was made. That's capitalism for you. Netflix is simply capitalizing on the market.

Personally, I'm not going to watch it since it doesn't interest me, but I don't have a problem with it as long as I'm not forced to watch it. I also don't like movies about people with super-human powers, but there's a market for those, too. Or romantic comedies.

We're not all the same. Some people can't handle that fact.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

You may try not to judge, but you're failing @Colleen


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

Colleen said:


> Unnatural behavior and relationships are constantly being crammed down our throats and we're forced to accept this lifestyle. We can't say anything because then WE'RE labeled as prejudice or unkind. I'm 74 and The Bible teachings were a way of life that I was brought up with and The Bible clearly says it's a sin for a man to lay with a man. I try not to judge. That's not up to me, but all I can do is steer clear of people and situations that are breaking God's law. I've noticed on HGTV more and more shows are featuring gay couples or presenters. We've quit watching HGTV altogether. Thanks, Mr. Ed, for pointing out the context of this movie. Kinda disappointed in Meryl Streep for her lack of judgement. She probably felt this was a way of bringing "awareness" of how gay people are treated. Don't know...but maybe money had more to do with it then anything else.


I don't really care who lays with who, but I have to admit that I'm sorta creeped out when a man says, "My husband," or a woman says, "My wife." I don't agree with (legal) same-sex marriages, especially when children are involved.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't really care who lays with who, but I have to admit that I'm sorta creeped out when a man says, "My husband," or a woman says, "My wife." I don't agree with (legal) same-sex marriages, especially when children are involved.


Seems folks just can't mind their own business, even a free thinker like you win.  Children of gay parents probably have a better deal than you & your sibs did.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

And yet...................straight parents have gay children.  What a world.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Seems folks just can't mind their own business, even a free thinker like you win.  Children of gay parents probably have a better deal than you & your sibs did.


Maybe.  But I don't consider having an opinion "Not minding my own business."


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

Some folks found integration to be creeped out and wanted those yankees to mind their own business.  It was also so bad for the wee ones, especially if interracial.

You're a good guy as most people go, IMO


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Some folks found integration to be creeped out and wanted those yankees to mind their own business.  It was also so bad for the wee ones, especially if interracial.


LOL.  I happen to LOVE people with different skin colors, facial features, races, & accents.  I find them very interesting.  And I think it's boring when everyone looks & talks the same.  It's not the same thing as gay marriage.
Like I said, I have NO problem with who sleeps with who; I just have a problem with making same-sex marriage legal.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

Miscegenation, when marriage between races was illegal.  Both parties must be a member of the human race to enter into such a civil contract.  If you were gay, your opinion would be different, but since you're not it's fine to interfere into the bonds other humans commit to.   In other words, if the law can be influenced by the whims of others, particularly on the 'moral' scale, opinions take on a more sinister tone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Miscegenation, when marriage between races was illegal.  Both parties must be a member of the human race to enter into such a civil contract.  If you were gay, your opinion would be different, but since you're not it's fine to interfere into the bonds other humans commit to.   In other words, if the law can be influenced by the whims of others, particularly on the 'moral' scale, opinions take on a more sinister tone.


The advice given in the Old Testament is sound, and that is where we get our moral code. Don't eat pork..pigs eat dead flesh and carry disease.....don't consume blood...we now know that blood carries diseases.....men should not lie together.....it's hardly surprising if anal sex passes on disease!
 We don't know where this wisdom came from but it is all based on sound medical evidence.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The advice given in the Old Testament is sound, and that is where we get our moral code. Don't eat pork..pigs eat dead flesh and carry disease.....don't consume blood...we now know that blood carries diseases.....men should not lie together.....it's hardly surprising if anal sex passes on disease!
> We don't know where this wisdom came from but it is all based on sound medical evidence.


As Gaer is fond of saying "IMO" which you conveniently left out, I guess since your opinion should be absolutely everyone's!  A good thing god invented death, otherwise we'd never progress as a species. IMO.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2020)

I believe in tolerance.  Who people love and who they have sex with is their own business, *AS* *LONG* as it is consensual…...that rules out sex with children, people who cannot give consent or animals. 

I took a lot of flak when I married outside my religion.  My granddaughter took flak when she married outside her race.  Talk about flak? My great-grandparents couldn't marry legally because of miscegenation laws.  I'm finished with flak.  I want people to be happy with who they are.  And if that means a man loving a man or a woman loving a woman, then so be it.  Life is short, the world is falling apart.....let people be happy and live life to the fullest!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2020)

It seems I have always been around gay people my whole life. It doesn't bother me what anyone's ****** preference is.  I figure what you do behind closed doors is your business. I went to see Bohemian Rhapsody which is about Freddie Mercury and a few people walked out during the first scene showing that he was attracted to men (The movie had to be changed to be shown in China which ruins the whole story in this movie). If people don't like it they can turn it off or leave like they did. I used to go to Fire Island in the seventies and eighties and out there straight people were the ones who were different. People are people and we are all different. It is just now due to the internet nothing is private and everyone shares everything. As far as same sex marriage, well if they want to get married it is their business not mine. In fact, I have a cousin who is in a same sex marriage so I did think about it but am fine with it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2020)

*I plan to watch, It will be interesting. And inclusive.  My niece, Julie, who has been such a great help to me, is gay, and she has been in a committed relationship with Michelle for many years.
Deviant? Nope.  Unhealthy to children? Nope.  We cannot hide our children from people who are different from us forever.  When I was younger, my parents went berserk because I had black friends. Times have changed.

Children cannot be "turned gay". I was born straight, Julie was born a lesbian. That is it. She and Michelle live a norma life. A house, two dogs and the most important part, they love each other.  *


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2020)

My cousin married his partner as soon as they were allowed to in NY. They have been together since the late seventies I think. They had 3 foster children (siblings) who they eventually adopted. They now have grandchildren and none of their children are gay either. Their relationship has always been out in the open and exclusive.  

The thing is if we love our family members and friends who are gay, we cannot turn our backs and hearts from them when we find out. Usually their spouses become a valued member of your family or friend too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Which is ok except as heterosexual I cannot relate to the challenges and prosperity of same sex relationships. It’s not that I don’t understand I just can’t relate.


Well, maybe you can't relate, but that is the beauty of having the choice to watch something or not.  For me, I wouldn't watch that movie because it is a musical, and I don't care for them in general.  Also, I'm not drawn to movies about teens anymore.

I have had some gay friends during my lifetime, and I was blessed to know them and have them as friends.  They were good, kindhearted people, and whatever they did in the privacy of their own homes was none of my business and was never discussed by any of them.  We are all people, regardless of sexuality, and I respect the freedom of all of us to live our lives the way we choose. I am also in favor of gay marriage, two people who love each other should be able to legally get married. This is my opinion, and has been for years. Live and let live, stop judging others!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I plan to watch, It will be interesting. And inclusive. My niece, Julie, who has been such a great help to me, is gay, and she has been in a committed relationship with Michelle for many years.


Good for you Marie.  I remember how Julie was at your side when you needed someone and what a help she had been to you.  From the photos you shared, she's a lovely young lady.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2020)

*@SeaBreeze well, I started watching, and gave it 30 minutes. Subject does not bother me, could not get into the musical.  Will pass.
Thanks for the nice words about Julie. We are only 13 years apart in age, so have always been close.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Nathan said:


> In that regard they are helping to move human thought out of the Dark Ages.


Exactly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *@SeaBreeze well, I started watching, and gave it 30 minutes. Subject does not bother me, could not get into the musical.  Will pass.
> Thanks for the nice words about Julie. We are only 13 years apart in age, so have always been close.*


I can't get into musicals either Marie, seems the music itself is nothing that is ever near my taste in music.  I'm glad you're so close to her, not all of us have a relative or friend that we're close with in our golden years.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

I think we all have our own quirks, prejudices, and levels of acceptance.  The fact that many people are gay does not bother me in the slightest, and is really none of my business. It's obviously a part of the human condition, no matter what any of us have been taught by the Bible-thumpers.

But I have to admit a prejudice of my own. I really have trouble accepting "trans" people. Part of it is the pronoun problem: what do you call them? He, she, they?  It seems to be different every time. And I somehow can't accept that whole "I am a [whatever]  trapped in a [whatever] body."  I don't think there should be cruelty or discrimination against them, I just personally consider it a kind of mental illness, a denial of reality.
I know there are those who would disagree with me.


----------



## Knight (Dec 26, 2020)

Colleen said:


> Unnatural behavior and relationships are constantly being crammed down our throats and we're forced to accept this lifestyle. We can't say anything because then WE'RE labeled as prejudice or unkind. I'm 74 and The Bible teachings were a way of life that I was brought up with and The Bible clearly says it's a sin for a man to lay with a man. I try not to judge. That's not up to me, but all I can do is steer clear of people and situations that are breaking God's law. I've noticed on HGTV more and more shows are featuring gay couples or presenters. We've quit watching HGTV altogether. Thanks, Mr. Ed, for pointing out the context of this movie. Kinda disappointed in Meryl Streep for her lack of judgement. She probably felt this was a way of bringing "awareness" of how gay people are treated. Don't know...but maybe money had more to do with it then anything else.




Mr. Ed posted 
Quote
" It’s not that I don’t understand I just can’t relate"
I don't think more exposer means a person has to relate I think it's more about realizing that since biblical times gay and lesbian relationships have always been part of mankind.

The recent increase in media, film, T V programming, books I think is more about getting those buried in what the bible says to recognize that as a way of life is as natural for those that are born with that inclination are just as good or bad as anyone else. 

The bible is used to try to explain the unexplainable at the time it was written. Then there is the pick & chose what one wants to believe they should do according to the bible.

Don't see much of this happening
Psalm 137:9​Blessed shall he be who takes your little ones and dashes them against the rock!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I think we all have our own quirks, prejudices, and levels of acceptance.  The fact that many people are gay does not bother me in the slightest, and is really none of my business. It's obviously a part of the human condition, no matter what any of us have been taught by the Bible-thumpers.
> 
> But I have to admit a prejudice of my own. I really have trouble accepting "trans" people. Part of it is the pronoun problem: what do you call them? He, she, they?  It seems to be different every time. And I somehow can't accept that whole "I am a [whatever]  trapped in a [whatever] body."  I don't think there should be cruelty or discrimination against them, I just personally consider it a kind of mental illness, a denial of reality.
> I know there are those who would disagree with me.


I think it's different every time Sunny, because we are all individuals and very different from each other in so many ways.  Since I haven't experienced what they are going through, my heart goes out to them. I don't think it's a mental illness, it has a lot to do with their physical composition, in conjunction with mental and emotional. I can't even imagine the inner turmoil they are going through.  I completely accept them and wish them well, that's the only thing I can do.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I think we all have our own quirks, prejudices, and levels of acceptance.  The fact that many people are gay does not bother me in the slightest, and is really none of my business. It's obviously a part of the human condition, no matter what any of us have been taught by the Bible-thumpers.
> 
> But I have to admit a prejudice of my own. I really have trouble accepting "trans" people. Part of it is the pronoun problem: what do you call them? He, she, they?  It seems to be different every time. And I somehow can't accept that whole "I am a [whatever]  trapped in a [whatever] body."  I don't think there should be cruelty or discrimination against them, I just personally consider it a kind of mental illness, a denial of reality.
> I know there are those who would disagree with me.



I can't recommend one off the top of my head but there are some good books that explore and explain the various aspects of gender, sexuality and identity which help shed light on what is going on within various people and how their orientations are shaped inside their minds.  In some cases there are physical differences in the brains of people who are not cis-oriented.  These are physical variations in the brain and/or it's development which are not things that are wrong or broken, they're just different.

We are extremely complex beings and there is a lot of room for variation between us.

One way to avoid the he, she, they issue is to address them by their name instead.  Another way is to ask them, different people identify and wish to be addressed differently.

Not only are we complex beings but the world is a complex place and the rigid black and white categorizations that represent the majority of the world don't tell the whole story.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 26, 2020)

My wife and I have watched it. It was a reasonably good movie, and some of the music and dancing was great. I think that the movie does give insight into the intolerance that gay people encounter. As a society we waste a lot of time and energy on nonsense like intolerance and racism.
My lovely daughter is gay and she was simply born that way. She is happy and her partner is a great person as well.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> As Gaer is fond of saying "IMO" which you conveniently left out, I guess since your opinion should be absolutely everyone's!  A good thing god invented death, otherwise we'd never progress as a species. IMO.


This is nothing to do with anyone's opinion. Aren't you familiar with the Bible? You seem to think I've made it up. This advice was given to mankind eons ago. There is a sound basis for it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I think we all have our own quirks, prejudices, and levels of acceptance.  The fact that many people are gay does not bother me in the slightest, and is really none of my business. It's obviously a part of the human condition, no matter what any of us have been taught by the Bible-thumpers.
> 
> But I have to admit a prejudice of my own. I really have trouble accepting "trans" people. Part of it is the pronoun problem: what do you call them? He, she, they?  It seems to be different every time. And I somehow can't accept that whole "I am a [whatever]  trapped in a [whatever] body."  I don't think there should be cruelty or discrimination against them, I just personally consider it a kind of mental illness, a denial of reality.
> I know there are those who would disagree with me.


This is a new expression which is rather confusing. The big problem is that there are big physical differences between the genders. We look at a man and see a man, even when he is dressed in a frock, high heels  and has long hair.  A woman can generally disguise herself as a boy but not a man.
Homosexuals need to understand that. The word 'trans' to me suggests someone who is in transition, perhaps in the process of living as the opposite sex to the one he was born as.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> This is nothing to do with anyone's opinion. Aren't you familiar with the Bible? You seem to think I've made it up. This advice was given to mankind eons ago. There is a sound basis for it.


Am I familiar with the Bible?  Well, gosh, gee, who hasn't had that satanic novel shoved down their throat, against their will when they were innocent children?  Golly, Rosemarie, maybe I don't give a crap. Shovel it somewhere else.  Thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You may try not to judge, but you're failing @Colleen


perhaps you should have  said IMO  ...cuz she's not failing in _my_ Opinion


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> perhaps you should have  said IMO  ...cuz she's not failing in _my_ Opinion


Okay.  IMO.  I have great respect for your opinion, and would always listen to you.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Am I familiar with the Bible?  Well, gosh, gee, who hasn't had that satanic novel shoved down their throat, against their will when they were innocent children?  Golly, Rosemarie, maybe I don't give a crap. Shovel it somewhere else.  Thank you.


Then don't come the 'holier than thou' with me!!


----------



## Irwin (Dec 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't really care who lays with who, but I have to admit that I'm sorta creeped out when a man says, "My husband," or a woman says, "My wife." I don't agree with (legal) same-sex marriages, especially when children are involved.



I think I'd rather have gay parents than abusive ones.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I think I'd rather have gay parents than abusive ones.


you could equally have Abusve Gay parents as much as you would heterosexual abusive ones


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Then don't come the 'holier than thou' with me!!


God forbid.


----------



## gennie (Dec 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't really care who lays with who, but I have to admit that I'm sorta creeped out when a man says, "My husband," or a woman says, "My wife." I don't agree with (legal) same-sex marriages, especially when children are involved.


It puts me off too.  In my mind, the terms husband and wife denote gender.  Wish all would simply refer to 'spouse' and leave it at that but none of my business and no one asked me.  Just my 2 cents.  

IMO everyone has the right to live as they please as long as it does not infringe on the rights of others. 

It does often infringe on the happiness of others but happiness is another matter and is more likely achieved with acceptance of a situation that you cannot change.

I have close family members who still think gayness  is a matter of choice and can be 'prayed away'.  It's a family argument that is 45 years old and no longer discussed.


----------



## gennie (Dec 27, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I think I'd rather have gay parents than abusive ones.


I don't think it is an either/or situation.  Abuse can happen in any family.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

As accepting as I am of gay marriage, I always do a kind of mental flip-flop when I hear a man refer to another man as his husband. And there is a fair amount of that in this liberal area; thankfully, lots of folks are out of the closet.

The terms "husband" and "wife"  have seemed awfully archaic to me for a long time now. It has nothing to do with ****** preference (gay or straight), it sounds just as archaic when anyone is saying it. And yes, I always referred to my late husband as "husband," as we don't have too many other terms to use. It doesn't usually create problems for straight couples, other than sounding quaint.

I like the term "spouse" for the person to whom one is legally married.  That would apply equally to gay and straight couples, and get rid of the Shakespearean (and probably earlier than that) connotations.  Husband?  Animal husbandry?  What in tarnation is the source of that word anyway?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

Getting back to movies, remember the film "Brokeback Mountain?"  Lovely movie about two gay cowboys.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2020)

There will always be things some like and some dislike. We have seen many changes in this world and in this country. Many cultural changes in the western cultures stemmed from WWII after it ended. There are many things I dislike but that is natural. Make the best of your time on Earth especially now!


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Animal husbandry? What in tarnation is the source of that word


You made me laugh. Good question.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 27, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> This is a new expression which is rather confusing. The big problem is that there are big physical differences between the genders. We look at a man and see a man, even when he is dressed in a frock, high heels  and has long hair.  A woman can generally disguise herself as a boy but not a man.
> Homosexuals need to understand that. The word 'trans' to me suggests someone who is in transition, perhaps in the process of living as the opposite sex to the one he was born as.



Even though there are big apparent physical differences between those who appear to be male and those who appear to be female the physical body the mind is in is not the last word in how the person sees themselves or feels their gender to be.  A lot of it happens in the mind.  In a majority of the population the mind and the body it's in are in agreement, but in some cases they are not.  As I wrote in a reply to another person in this thread there are some excellent books that explain all of the portions of the brain and body that goes into one's perceived gender.

Here's an article on the subject.  It isn't the one that I know I've read before and I didn't read the article before posting it.

https://cadehildreth.com/gender-spectrum/


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

For @Sunny:


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Even though there are big apparent physical differences between those who appear to be male and those who appear to be female the physical body the mind is in is not the last word in how the person sees themselves or feels their gender to be.  A lot of it happens in the mind.  In a majority of the population the mind and the body it's in are in agreement, but in some cases they are not.  As I wrote in a reply to another person in this thread there are some excellent books that explain all of the portions of the brain and body that goes into one's perceived gender.
> 
> Here's an article on the subject.  It isn't the one that I know I've read before and I didn't read the article before posting it.
> 
> https://cadehildreth.com/gender-spectrum/


Interesting article, asp. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 27, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> The other night my wife and I began watching PROM on Netflix with Merrill Streep. It’s about a lesbian girl who wants to attend prom with her date. Of course the school board opposes but Broadway stars come to the rescue with fashion tips and coming out encouragement.
> 
> My point is there are more gay and lesbian relationship portrayed in film than ever before. Which is ok except as heterosexual I cannot relate to the challenges and prosperity of same sex relationships. It’s not that I don’t understand I just can’t relate.
> 
> e


Interesting observation, Mr. Ed.  I am on record for not watching Netflix but when I visit this one person who seems to watch Netflix a lot I have seen some strange things.  It seems to me (I hope I'm wrong) that there is a lot of whites kissing blacks or whites marrying blacks.  I am thinking that this is some sort of propaganda where we are forced to accept this lifestyle.  Also, all this stuff about gays/lesbians/LBTQ or whatever is being heavily pushed on us good ole fashioned heterosexual folks.  What the world is coming to is beyond me to explain.  I know that there have been gays/lesbians for thousands of years but now they have really made it "trendy."  However, don't blame my generation.  Us folks don't rule anymore.  Now, all the books/movies/trends are made by the younger generation.  Our time has passed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Interesting observation, Mr. Ed.  I am on record for not watching Netflix but when I visit this one person who seems to watch Netflix a lot I have seen some strange things.  It seems to me (I hope I'm wrong) that there is a lot of whites kissing blacks or whites marrying blacks.  I am thinking that this is some sort of propaganda where we are forced to accept this lifestyle.  Also, all this stuff about gays/lesbians/LBTQ or whatever is being heavily pushed on us good ole fashioned heterosexual folks.  What the world is coming to is beyond me to explain.  I know that there have been gays/lesbians for thousands of years but now they have really made it "trendy."  However, don't blame my generation.  *Us folks don't rule anymore.  *Now, all the books/movies/trends are made by the younger generation.  Our time has passed.


Maybe, but that isn't going to prevent me from standing strong for what I believe in, and what I don't believe in or support.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2020)

This is better than politics.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2020)

The one philosophy from my time in the 60s that I adopted wholeheartedly and still live by is Live and Let Live. I don't care about how other people live, it doesn't effect my life whatsoever. There is one exception, though; I have a 35 year old nephew who believes you're stupid to work for a living when you can get paid by the government to stay home and play video games instead. I detest people like him.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> I know that there have been gays/lesbians for thousands of years but now they have really made it "*trendy*." However, don't blame my generation.  *Us folks don't rule anymore.*  Now, all the books/movies/trends are made by the younger generation.  Our time has passed.


Huh?  I know you're Canadian  but take a look at USA government.  Most Everyone is Way Too Old!  Don't like that example?  Mick Jagger is 77 and Ringo is 80!  I don't know how old you are, but Yes, We Rule!  Maybe we shouldn't.  Too old for government IMO.

As for *trendy, *a resounding No.  They don't want to get beat up or be murdered anymore, that is what started it!

What astounds me is how old most folks have gotten, such a long way from Peace & Love.  In their minds.  No law saying we must turn into our parents grumbling about the Youth.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

The media appear to be decades ahead of the minds of some of the viewers, it appears.  Not only are interracial relationships, and homosexual relationships, pretty commonplace by now in movies, on stage, and in TV productions, the whole concept of race appears to be in the process of getting obliterated. (Probably a good thing, considering.)

Two examples:

1. Bridgerton, the new series on Netflix. It takes place in a gorgeously portrayed England in the early 19th century, I think it said 1824. It's kind of a satire on the way the British upper class behaved. The lavish costumes and settings are worth watching the series for. But where they broke new ground is that they eliminated race as a consideration at all. It is never mentioned, at least not up to episode 3, which is where I am so far. Many of the royal characters are black, including the Queen, and the male romantic lead, the Duke of Hastings. His romantic interest is white. Once you get used to the idea, it's amazing how unsurprising it is.  Skin color is about as important as the color of eyes or hair.

2. Hamilton. With that one, I have problems. Somehow, portraying Jefferson as a black guy seems kind of absurd to me, almost like Miranda was trying for shock value. How could Jefferson be black?

So I think this works with a fictitious story like Bridgerton, but not when trying to rewrite history for shock value.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> And I somehow can't accept that whole "I am a [whatever] trapped in a [whatever] body." I don't think there should be cruelty or discrimination against them, I just personally consider it a kind of mental illness, a denial of reality.



I listened to a lecture about a boy hamster that behaved like a girl hamster.  They had intentionally exposed the developing hamster fetus to some pollutant known to interfere with a biological process that affects the gender-ization of the developing brain.  The boy hamster grew up to not have any attraction to girl hamsters and he spent his time making nests, which apparently is a girl hamster type of activity (and makes me wonder if the pet store accurately determined the sex of a pet hamster I had once because the store said he was a boy but his big love in life was making nests).


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, of course, homosexuality is a natural occurrence in mammals.  Just because it is minority behavior does not make it any less natural.  Created by God, if you must.  It's normal.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> I listened to a lecture about a boy hamster that behaved like a girl hamster.  They had intentionally exposed the developing hamster fetus to some pollutant known to interfere with a biological process that affects the gender-ization of the developing brain.  The boy hamster grew up to not have any attraction to girl hamsters and he spent his time making nests, which apparently is a girl hamster type of activity (and makes me wonder if the pet store accurately determined the sex of a pet hamster I had once because the store said he was a boy but his big love in life was making nests).


Also, keep in mind that drugs can have a tremendous effect on the sex life of animals.  This has been tested on spiders:


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

Whoopee!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Interesting observation, Mr. Ed.  I am on record for not watching Netflix but when I visit this one person who seems to watch Netflix a lot I have seen some strange things.  It seems to me (I hope I'm wrong) that there is a lot of whites kissing blacks or whites marrying blacks.  I am thinking that this is some sort of propaganda where we are forced to accept this lifestyle.  Also, all this stuff about gays/lesbians/LBTQ or whatever is being heavily pushed on us good ole fashioned heterosexual folks.  What the world is coming to is beyond me to explain.  I know that there have been gays/lesbians for thousands of years but now they have really made it "trendy."  However, don't blame my generation.  Us folks don't rule anymore.  Now, all the books/movies/trends are made by the younger generation.  Our time has passed.


Now this is the sort of post that many forum sites would censor, as being racist. Yet the poster has a valid point, and I'm glad this site is broad-minded enough to allow us to state our views.
Here in the UK at present, there is an emphasis on black people. I'm beginning to wonder whether someone wants to trick us into thinking we live in a sort of mini-Africa. There is a predominance of black people in dramas, in ads and on news programmes. Also mixed-race families feature a lot. This does not represent the population of Britain, and I do wonder how Asian people feel about what is happening.
Rather than further the cause of black equality, it actually generates more racial tension.


----------



## Elsie (Dec 27, 2020)

Nathan said:


> In that regard they are helping to move human thought out of the Dark Ages.


More people out of the dark age of not having learned that homosexuality is possibly a neurological brain mess up, that it does not affect one's intelligence, but does mess up the afflicted's gender identity, doesn't mean fulfilling homosexual ****** acts are not abnormal, acceptable to be performed.  According to the Word of God in the Holly Bible, like it or not, ****** intercourse chastity is their only recourse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2020)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/notice-all-members-please-read.8331/


----------

